# What does the "standing" mean in "standing ri



## momalla (Dec 23, 2004)

I have to ask this very novice cooking questions. When a recipe calls for a "standing" rib roast, what does the "standing" mean? Is that a certain cut (ie, shoulder, ect)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2004)

I think... it means that it still has bones.  But, I've been known to be wrong.


----------



## momalla (Dec 23, 2004)

thank you


----------



## Lifter (Dec 23, 2004)

Interesting question!

Maybe because you "stand" it on its ribs (ie fat side up) to roast it?

C'mon Bang and MiFW, answer this?!

Lifter


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes to the standing it on the ribs.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep, Alix!

The standing rib roast has the ribs still on it so that you can "stand" it on your roasting pan without a rack.  Plus the bones add a bit more flavor, too.  Comes from the same area and contains the same meat as a tenderloin, as I recall.


----------

